# Rat Sock (Caution: Contains Images of extreme cuteness)



## zurfaces

Don't worry all socks were clean. I tried a dirty sock but they wouldn't have anything to do with it.









































Pinky looking at ratforum with me snuggled in her sock.































Ada sneaking into the rice crispies box and trying to act innocent when I caught her. She is took cute to be mad at!


----------



## Rumy91989

Haha, ADORABLE!


----------



## Snutting11509

These pics are so CUTE! I am going to have to try out the sockrat! Ive got tons of old socks lying around!


----------



## Jenzie

Haha, I've done this with my rats too! So cute!!


----------



## zurfaces

Snutting11509 said:


> These pics are so CUTE! I am going to have to try out the sockrat! Ive got tons of old socks lying around!


 My more active girl would wiggle and roll around in it and she nearly fell off the sofa so keep aneye on em. The other one wanted to curl up and sleep lmao


----------



## mistymornings18

Aww, those are some cuuuute pictures. I will have to try and do this with mine one of these days lol.


----------



## PeachPeach

Awe! That is so stinkin' cute!


----------



## JBlas

Adorable!


----------



## Eden10

Whoa Pinky has some very striking big eyes! (in a good way of course) so cute!


----------



## therat

Thats adorable, my rat wouldn't fit in a sock!


----------



## CherreAnn

That is such a good idea!! Your babies are adorable!!! I wonder if mine would like one in his cage... What are your thoughts one that?


----------



## iHayleyNorris

Soooooo cuuuuuuuuute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madman118

Ironically enough one of my rats will actually take one of my dirty socks if I leave them on the floor and sleep on it for hours.


----------



## zurfaces

CherreAnn said:


> That is such a good idea!! Your babies are adorable!!! I wonder if mine would like one in his cage... What are your thoughts one that?


might chew on it lol or he might sleep in or on it. Worth a try!


----------



## zurfaces

therat said:


> Thats adorable, my rat wouldn't fit in a sock!


maybe you need bigger socks? lol my foot is pretty massive compared to my rats and theyre full grown.


----------



## HeatherElle

Aww adorable. I love that last pic, she looks so guilty lol.


----------

